# The Watcher - First new prop in a couple of years



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I haven't been on the forum much in the last year or two because I haven't been building props for my haunt. I have been building sets or fixing old props or helping others with their props which needs to get done.

In keeping with our plans to do a new theme every three years it is time for me to build all new props and sets. This is the first prop I finished so far this year. He has been built to point people the right direction when they get to our porch as many people turn right and walk into the house on accident.

The video shows him moving and shows the slider crank mechanism that actuates his arm.

It's good to be building props again and good to be back on Hauntforum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one hell of a creepy face on that guy, DC - wow!


So happy to see you back and making props again!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

About time you slacker  Good to see you back in action. 
Nice idea for tot control. I have used wild dogs on a chain before, but then there is the issue when they catch one. 
And the new theme isssss ????


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very cool creature DC! (well as cool as a soul reaper can be...) What's his head made out of? It looks like real bone.....


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Very cool creature DC! (well as cool as a soul reaper can be...) What's his head made out of? It looks like real bone.....


The skull is one of the BigLots skulls that have shown up over the last couple years. These appear to be made from a real human skull and just blocked up with clay to make a 1 piece mold. I have seen Pumpkinrot using some for his ground breakers. I borrowed one from a fellow Simi Valley Haunter and made a mold of it so I could make piles and piles of them. Then I filled in the eyes and cut off the nose and sculpted over the face with epoxy clay. I used some rubber texture stamps from monster makers and the used the the end of a stiff brush to stipple in the pores on the bone.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice facial features on this guy! Welcome back!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats really awesome!!!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in awe... loving it. 

What type(s) of fabric(s) did you use, and which method to achieve the tattered edge?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a great prop and I am sooo understanding of the "point them in the right direction" thing. I have a business in my home and my front door and shop door are both on the front porch---


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wicked! Love the movement. 

And great to see you back.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Beautifully done. I love the "face".


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Well you know I have to like this one!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

oh my,, I LOVE him,, his movement, the face, wow,,,


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

pretty cool. love the motion simple, easy and effective!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Devils Chariot said:


> The skull is one of the BigLots skulls that have shown up over the last couple years. These appear to be made from a real human skull and just blocked up with clay to make a 1 piece mold. I have seen Pumpkinrot using some for his ground breakers. I borrowed one from a fellow Simi Valley Haunter and made a mold of it so I could make piles and piles of them. Then I filled in the eyes and cut off the nose and sculpted over the face with epoxy clay. I used some rubber texture stamps from monster makers and the used the the end of a stiff brush to stipple in the pores on the bone.


:jol:Nice Job! I am sure in a few weeks I will be hard at work copying this design too, in some form or fashion. What would we do without you Devil? You single handedly inspire soooooo many haunters EVERYWHERE. (thanks again for the Cauldron Creep inspiration....I still love that guy the most!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful creature, DC! He's a great start for your new haunt theme.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OH WOW that is an awesome prop - well done!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay! Glad to see you back at it Craig!! 
Really looking forward to seeing what you come up with this year.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just amazing. Love the details on the face.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You have such great vision for creating new and unusual props! Excellent work once again!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa..... That is one creepy dude! He is really amazing. Very, very creative!!!

BTW - glad to see your back in action!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Unusually creepy face. Really like the arm motion! Great job DC


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 28, 2012)

He's fabulously creepy, love him!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats so cool! The face is awesome!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Creepy! Love it!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Man O Man!!! This guy has a high creep factor, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great job on that welcome back DC!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is so dope man, I LOVE the face!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

SOOOO cool....!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Fabulous DC! great to have you back playing again.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

How did I miss this? Fantastic and chilling!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very ghoul..love the head


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Always some of the most unique props I see ... awesome as usual!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like the face! The one eye and it is called the Watcher fits this prop perfectly. Very nice job!!!


----------



## wyndbourn (Oct 16, 2013)

love his "face"


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Spooky. Love it!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's freaky! Awesome as always!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

He reminds me of some Guillermo Del Toro's monsters. Very unique and distinct. Props on your prop.


----------

